# List of Forumers and Home Clubs?



## MendieGK (Dec 16, 2014)

The Forum Google Map doesnt seem too up to date and seems a little unreliable in what its showing.
Wondered if it would be good to just get a list of usernames and associated home course? 


If people copy the previous names added you'll have one list on a post? 

maybe worth a shot?

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex


----------



## drewster (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire


----------



## Duckster (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds


----------



## ADB (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex


----------



## Ethan (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex


----------



## tsped83 (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
 daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club,  Essex
 drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
 Duckster - Shaw  Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
 Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club,  Beds
 Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
 Ethan - Bearwood  Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
 Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on  Sea, East Sussex      
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks


----------



## bernix (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
 daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
 drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
 Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
 Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
 Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
 Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
 Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
 tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks      
 bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
 daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club,  Essex
 drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
 Duckster - Shaw  Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
 Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club,  Beds
 Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
 Ethan - Bearwood  Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
 Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on  Sea, East Sussex 
 tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks      
 bernix -  GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey


----------



## IanG (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian


----------



## Franco (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club



Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...mers-and-Home-Clubs/page2#fpDKRbv1xlIjB4vC.99


----------



## matt71 (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club,  Bath
daveyc2k2 -  Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster  - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley,  Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club,  Beds
Snaphookwedge  - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham,  Berks
Smiffy -  Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt,  Austria 
Adam6177 -  Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East  Lothian
 Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston


----------



## louise_a (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club,  Bath
daveyc2k2 -  Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster  - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley,  Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club,  Beds
Snaphookwedge  - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham,  Berks
Smiffy -  Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt,  Austria 
Adam6177 -  Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East  Lothian
 Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford


----------



## DaveL (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens​


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club,  Lossiemouth, Moray


----------



## Rooter (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire


----------



## Region3 (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire


----------



## Break90 (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge


----------



## Doh (Dec 16, 2014)

Rooter said:



			MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
		
Click to expand...

Doh Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
		
Click to expand...

Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club


----------



## barb (Dec 16, 2014)

Quote Originally Posted by MetalMickie  View Post
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire


----------



## Wayman (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 16, 2014)

It would help if everyone included their home club in their signature.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster  - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster  - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham,  Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea,  East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West  Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt,  Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge,  Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham,  Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East  Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf  Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club,  Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford  
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury,  Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC,  Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf  Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport  Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC,  Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf  Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes,  Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich -  Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty  Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf  Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark,  South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street  Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South  Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 17, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 17, 2014)

HDID Kenny said:



			MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
		
Click to expand...

Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 17, 2014)

Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 17, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 17, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 17, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Dec 17, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 17, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall


----------



## mchacker (Dec 17, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar​


----------



## Merv_swerve (Dec 17, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2014)

Richart - Blackmoor. Hampshire

but I can't copy and paste.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 17, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire


----------



## rickg (Dec 17, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 18, 2014)

richart said:



			but I can't copy and paste.

Click to expand...

Get your cursor to the end of the bit you want to copy and paste. Once it's there. hold the left button down on your mouse and sweep your cursor across the text that you want to copy. It should highlight everything in blue. Release the left hand button and then press your mouses left button. One of the choices in the drop down list will be "copy". Move your mouses cursor to this and just left click once. Then go to the area where you want to paste it and when you get there, click your mouses right hand button. You will get a drop down menu, one of these will be "paste". Move your cursor down the list until you highlight "paste" and then left button click it. Voila!!


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Get your cursor to the end of the bit you want to copy and paste. Once it's there. hold the left button down on your mouse and sweep your cursor across the text that you want to copy. It should highlight everything in blue. Release the left hand button and then press your mouses left button. One of the choices in the drop down list will be "copy". Move your mouses cursor to this and just left click once. Then go to the area where you want to paste it and when you get there, click your mouses right hand button. You will get a drop down menu, one of these will be "paste". Move your cursor down the list until you highlight "paste" and then left button click it. Voila!!
		
Click to expand...

 Lost you after you mentioned cursor.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Lost you after you mentioncaed cursor.

Click to expand...

Can you do on a phone?


----------



## rickg (Dec 18, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			Can you do on a phone?
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't even own a mobile phone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath[/COLOR]
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks


----------



## macca64 (Dec 18, 2014)

bernix said:



			MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
 daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
 drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
 Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
 Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
 Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
 Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
 Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
 tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks      
 bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
		
Click to expand...




wrighty1874 said:



			Can you do on a phone?
		
Click to expand...

Can't do it on this kindle, stupid kindle !!


----------



## njc1973 (Dec 18, 2014)

Can't seem to copy and paste on iPad.

Castletown Isle of Man


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Dec 19, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster  - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster  - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham,  Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea,  East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West  Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt,  Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge,  Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham,  Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East  Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf  Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club,  Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford  
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury,  Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC,  Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf  Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport  Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC,  Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf  Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes,  Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich -  Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty  Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf  Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark,  South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street  Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South  Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee  park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie  Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing  Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West  Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash,  Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
 Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
 Captainron  - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
 Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
 Rickg  - The Centurion, Herts
 Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks       
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster  - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster  - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham,  Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea,  East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West  Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt,  Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge,  Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham,  Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East  Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf  Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club,  Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford  
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury,  Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC,  Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf  Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport  Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC,  Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf  Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes,  Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich -  Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty  Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf  Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark,  South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street  Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South  Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee  park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie  Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing  Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West  Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash,  Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
 Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
 Captainron  - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
 Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
 Rickg  - The Centurion, Herts
 Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks       
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 19, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks 
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC


----------



## bozza (Dec 19, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks 
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 20, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 20, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC


----------



## shewy (Dec 20, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff


----------



## wookie (Dec 20, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 20, 2014)

Re: List of Forumers and Home Clubs?
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2014)

Re: List of Forumers and Home Clubs?

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 20, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks


----------



## cookelad (Dec 20, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent


----------



## golfdub (Dec 20, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)


----------



## Grumps (Dec 20, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
 daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
 drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
 Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
 Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
 Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
 Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
 Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
 tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
 bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
 Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
 road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
 IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
 Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
 matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
 Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
 DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
 Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
 Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
 Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
 Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
 Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
 Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
 Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
 MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
 Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
 Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
 fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
 Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
 Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
 Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
 Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
 Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
 Liverbirdie
 Scouser
 Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
 HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
 Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
 Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
 Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
 davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
 MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
 elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
 mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
 Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
 Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
 Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
 Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
 Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
 njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
 Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
 Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
 Hobbit - Wynyard GC
 Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
 BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
 Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
 Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
 wookie - Army GC, Hants
 Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
 Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
 PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
 cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
 Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)      
Grumps  -   Burntisland Golf house Club  --  Fife


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 20, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross


----------



## ibsmith04 (Dec 20, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club


----------



## Steve Coll (Dec 20, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral


----------



## hursty (Dec 21, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
 daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club,  Essex
 drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
 Duckster - Shaw  Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
 Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club,  Beds
 Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
 Ethan - Bearwood  Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
 Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on  Sea, East Sussex
 tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
 bernix - GC  FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
 Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge,  Kent
 road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
 IanG - North Berwick Golf  Club, East Lothian
 Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
 matt71 - Ashton and  Lea Golf Club, Preston
 Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
 DaveL- Sherdley  Park, St Helens
 Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
 Patrick148  The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
 Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth,  Moray
 Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
 Region3 -  Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
 Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club,  Cambridge
 Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
 MetalMickie - Kirby  Muxloe GC, Leics
 Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
 Barb - Feldon  Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
 fenwayrich -  Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
 Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
 Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
 Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
 Wayman -  Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
 Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
 Liverbirdie
 Scouser
 Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf  club, Liverpool
 HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
 Golfmmad  - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
 Wrighty1874 at  KenilworthGC
 Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
 davidy233 -  Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
 MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club,  Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
 elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash,  Cornwall
 mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
 Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC,  Notts
 Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
 Richart - Blackmoor,  Hampshire
 Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
 Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury  Park - Bucks
 njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
 Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt,  Bedfordshire
 Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
 Hobbit - Wynyard GC
 Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
 BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
 Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
 Shewy - Peterstone lakes -  Cardiff
 wookie - Army GC, Hants
 Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts  (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
 Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
 PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
 cookelad - Shooters Hill,  Kent
 Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
 Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
 Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf  Club, Perth & Kinross
 ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
 stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
hursty - The Shropshire GC, Telford


----------



## scottbrown (Dec 21, 2014)

Steve Coll said:



			MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
		
Click to expand...

Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box,  nr corsham, wilts


----------



## 2blue (Dec 21, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 21, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham


----------



## Crow (Dec 21, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 22, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
 daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
 drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
 Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
 Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
 Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
 Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
 Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
 tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
 bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
 Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
 road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
 IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
 Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
 matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
 Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
 DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
 Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
 Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
 Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
 Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
 Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
 Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
 Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
 MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
 Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
 Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
 fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
 Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
 Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
 Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
 Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
 Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
 Liverbirdie
 Scouser
 Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
 HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
 Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
 Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
 Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
 davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
 MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
 elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
 mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
 Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
 Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
 Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
 Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
 Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
 njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
 Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
 Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
 Hobbit - Wynyard GC
 Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
 BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
 Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
 Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
 wookie - Army GC, Hants
 Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
 Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
 PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
 cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
 Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
 Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
 Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
 ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
 stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
 Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
 2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
 pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
 Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire      
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall)  N.Yorks


----------



## JamesR (Dec 22, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
 daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
 drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
 Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
 Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
 Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
 Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
 Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
 tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
 bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
 Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
 road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
 IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
 Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
 matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
 Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
 DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
 Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
 Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
 Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
 Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
 Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
 Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
 Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
 MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
 Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
 Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
 fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
 Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
 Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
 Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
 Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
 Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
 Liverbirdie
 Scouser
 Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
 HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
 Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
 Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
 Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
 davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
 MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
 elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
 mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
 Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
 Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
 Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
 Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
 Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
 njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
 Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
 Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
 Hobbit - Wynyard GC
 Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
 BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
 Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
 Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
 wookie - Army GC, Hants
 Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
 Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
 PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
 cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
 Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
 Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
 Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
 ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
 stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
 Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
 2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
 pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
 Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire      
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall)  N.Yorks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby


----------



## adiemel (Dec 22, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
 daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
 drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
 Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
 Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
 Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
 Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
 Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
 tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
 bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
 Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
 road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
 IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
 Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
 matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
 Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
 DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
 Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
 Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
 Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
 Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
 Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
 Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
 Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
 MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
 Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
 Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
 fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
 Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
 Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
 Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
 Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
 Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
 Liverbirdie
 Scouser
 Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
 HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
 Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
 Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
 Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
 davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
 MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
 elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
 mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
 Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
 Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
 Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
 Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
 Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
 njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
 Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
 Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
 Hobbit - Wynyard GC
 Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
 BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
 Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
 Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
 wookie - Army GC, Hants
 Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
 Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
 PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
 cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
 Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
 Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
 Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
 ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
 stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
 Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
 2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
 pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
 Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire 
 pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
 JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby      
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 22, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire 
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby 
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 23, 2014)

chrisd said:



			MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster  - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster  - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham,  Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea,  East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West  Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt,  Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge,  Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham,  Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East  Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf  Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club,  Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford  
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury,  Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC,  Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf  Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport  Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC,  Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf  Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes,  Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich -  Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty  Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf  Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark,  South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street  Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South  Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee  park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie  Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing  Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West  Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash,  Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
 Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
 Captainron  - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
 Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
 Rickg  - The Centurion, Herts
 Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks       
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
		
Click to expand...

Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 23, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire 
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby 
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire 
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby 
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens 
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange GC
		
Click to expand...

doh!


----------



## Chisteve (Dec 24, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire 
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby 
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex


----------



## Crow (Dec 24, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire 
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby 
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington


----------



## CMAC (Dec 24, 2014)

I know its a bit late now, but it would have been useful to put a link to your golf club beside your name and club, we all like having a look at clubs especially in winter


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Dec 24, 2014)

Crow said:



			MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire 
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby 
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
		
Click to expand...

Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 24, 2014)

so thats a not a good idea then  :rofl:


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine`s in my sig, CMAC.:thup:


----------



## CMAC (Dec 24, 2014)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Mine`s in my sig, CMAC.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

yes but the OP was trying to do one list............never mind


----------



## phil78 (Dec 24, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire 
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby 
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Phil78 -   Balbirnie Park GC, Fife


----------



## colint (Dec 29, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire 
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby 
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Phil78 -   Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
Colint - Heswall


----------



## 2blue (Dec 30, 2014)

Not as easy as you think to add all the links


----------



## SVB (Dec 30, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire 
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby 
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
Colint - Heswall
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire


----------



## CallawayKid (Dec 30, 2014)

MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
 Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
 Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
 HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands
elliottlale - China Fleet GC, Saltash, Cornwall
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
 BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
 cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
 pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire 
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby 
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
 Colint - Heswall
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 30, 2014)

Re: List of Forumers and Home Clubs?
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent) 
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire 
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby 
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
Colint - Heswall
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2014)

Re: List of *Alphabetical* Forumers and Home Clubs? 

2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 30, 2014)

Re: List of Alphabetical Forumers and Home Clubs? 


2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty-  http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk.   Lancashire 
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ers-and-Home-Clubs/page10#EzmxIivl80AwBQg1.99

Qwerty- Pleasington GC.  Lancs.


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Re: List of Alphabetical Forumers and Home Clubs? 


2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty-  http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk.   Lancashire 
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ers-and-Home-Clubs/page10#EzmxIivl80AwBQg1.99

Qwerty- Pleasington GC.  Lancs.
		
Click to expand...

Why twice?


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 30, 2014)

Fish said:



			Why twice?
		
Click to expand...

Ballsed it up, it's what happens when you let a plumber loose on an iPad 
i'll sort it in the next post :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 30, 2014)

Re: List of Alphabetical Forumers and Home Clubs? 




2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty- http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk. Lancashire 
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sho...ivl80AwBQg1.99




Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ers-and-Home-Clubs/page10#MH0o1MwdTORz8816.99


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 30, 2014)

The original Grumpyjock, Bradley Park GC Huddersfield West Yorkshire


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 30, 2014)

Dont ask me to reply properly, as I've just got this I pad


----------



## Lontano (Dec 30, 2014)

2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Grumpyjock, Bradley Park GC Huddersfield West Yorkshire
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Lontano  - West Sussex Golf Club, Pulborough
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty- http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk. Lancashire 
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC


----------



## snell (Dec 31, 2014)

I play up at Chester le Street - Durham :thup:


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Dec 31, 2014)

2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Grumpyjock, Bradley Park GC Huddersfield West Yorkshire
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Ian Bristol Knowle Golf Club Bristol
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Lontano - West Sussex Golf Club, Pulborough
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty- http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk. Lancashire 
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ers-and-Home-Clubs/page11#bw7l2mvmJt1eIMxU.99


----------



## snell (Dec 31, 2014)

Whoops, forgot to just add myself to the list

2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Grumpyjock, Bradley Park GC Huddersfield West Yorkshire
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Ian Bristol Knowle Golf Club Bristol
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Lontano - West Sussex Golf Club, Pulborough
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty- http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk. Lancashire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Snell - Chester le Street, Durham
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC


----------



## RayR51 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm at Playgolf Colchester, Essex


----------



## Robobum (Jan 1, 2015)

2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Grumpyjock, Bradley Park GC Huddersfield West Yorkshire
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Ian Bristol Knowle Golf Club Bristol
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Lontano - West Sussex Golf Club, Pulborough
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty- http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk. Lancashire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Robobum - Cirencester GC, Gloucestershire 
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Snell - Chester le Street, Durham
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 1, 2015)

2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Grumpyjock, Bradley Park GC Huddersfield West Yorkshire
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Ian Bristol Knowle Golf Club Bristol
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Lontano - West Sussex Golf Club, Pulborough
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
NWJocko - Fairhaven Golf Club, Lytham St Anne's, Lancs
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty- http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk. Lancashire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Robobum - Cirencester GC, Gloucestershire 
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Snell - Chester le Street, Durham
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC


----------



## Junior (Jan 1, 2015)

2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Grumpyjock, Bradley Park GC Huddersfield West Yorkshire
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Ian Bristol Knowle Golf Club Bristol
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Junior - Lymm GC, Cheshire
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Lontano - West Sussex Golf Club, Pulborough
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
NWJocko - Fairhaven Golf Club, Lytham St Anne's, Lancs
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty- http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk. Lancashire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Robobum - Cirencester GC, Gloucestershire 
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Snell - Chester le Street, Durham
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC


----------



## bignev (Jan 1, 2015)

bignev Rudding Park golf club Harrogate


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
bignev Rudding Park golf club Harrogate
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Grumpyjock, Bradley Park GC Huddersfield West Yorkshire
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Ian Bristol Knowle Golf Club Bristol
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Junior - Lymm GC, Cheshire
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Lontano - West Sussex Golf Club, Pulborough
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
NWJocko - Fairhaven Golf Club, Lytham St Anne's, Lancs
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty- http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk. Lancashire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Robobum - Cirencester GC, Gloucestershire 
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Snell - Chester le Street, Durham
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Tugglesf78 - Chorley GC, Lancashire
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC


----------



## TeeItHigh (Jan 29, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex 
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks 
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria 
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford 
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
Liverbirdie
Scouser
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
		
Click to expand...

TeeItHigh-Elgin golf club and Moray golf club Lossiemouth


----------



## swanny32 (Jan 30, 2015)

2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
bignev Rudding Park golf club Harrogate
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Grumpyjock, Bradley Park GC Huddersfield West Yorkshire
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Ian Bristol Knowle Golf Club Bristol
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Junior - Lymm GC, Cheshire
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Lontano - West Sussex Golf Club, Pulborough
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
NWJocko - Fairhaven Golf Club, Lytham St Anne's, Lancs
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty- http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk. Lancashire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Robobum - Cirencester GC, Gloucestershire 
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Snell - Chester le Street, Durham
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Swanny32 - The Essex GCC, Essex
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
TeeItHight - Elgin Golf Club & Moray Golf Club, Lossiemouth
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Tugglesf78 - Chorley GC, Lancashire
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC


----------



## Galanta Ireland (Feb 1, 2015)

2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
bignev Rudding Park golf club Harrogate
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Grumpyjock, Bradley Park GC Huddersfield West Yorkshire
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Ian Bristol Knowle Golf Club Bristol
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Junior - Lymm GC, Cheshire
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Lontano - West Sussex Golf Club, Pulborough
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
NWJocko - Fairhaven Golf Club, Lytham St Anne's, Lancs
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty- http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk. Lancashire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Robobum - Cirencester GC, Gloucestershire 
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Snell - Chester le Street, Durham
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Swanny32 - The Essex GCC, Essex
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
TeeItHight - Elgin Golf Club & Moray Golf Club, Lossiemouth
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Tugglesf78 - Chorley GC, Lancashire
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC
Galanta Ireland St Patricks GC Downpatrick - Co Down


----------



## simplyme (Feb 1, 2015)

2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
bignev Rudding Park golf club Harrogate
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Galanta Ireland St Patricks GC Downpatrick - Co Down
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Grumpyjock, Bradley Park GC Huddersfield West Yorkshire
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Ian Bristol Knowle Golf Club Bristol
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Junior - Lymm GC, Cheshire
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Lontano - West Sussex Golf Club, Pulborough
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
NWJocko - Fairhaven Golf Club, Lytham St Anne's, Lancs
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty- http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk. Lancashire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Robobum - Cirencester GC, Gloucestershire 
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Simplyme - Elton Furze Golf Clunb, Ha
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Snell - Chester le Street, Durham
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Swanny32 - The Essex GCC, Essex
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
TeeItHight - Elgin Golf Club & Moray Golf Club, Lossiemouth
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Tugglesf78 - Chorley GC, Lancashire
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 2, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer- WGCGC, WelwynGardenCity, Herts.


----------



## m9wst (Feb 2, 2015)

m9wst - Thetford GC, Norfolk


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 3, 2015)

2Blue - Wike Ridge, North Leeds, Yorks
Adam6177 - Sweetwoods Park, Edenbridge, Kent
adiemel - Lakeside Lodge GC Pidley Cambs
ArnoldArmChewer- WGCGC, WelwynGardenCity, Herts
Baldy Bouncer- Sale Golf Club, Manchester.
Barb - Feldon Valley GC, Lower Brailes, Oxfordshire/Warwicksire border
Beezerk - Chester le Street - County Durham
bernix - GC FÃ¶hrenwald, Wiener Neustadt, Austria
bignev Rudding Park golf club Harrogate
Bluewolf - Houghwood GC, St Helens
Bozza - Blackwell Grange GC
Break90 - The Gog Magog Golf Club, Cambridge
BrizoH71 - Pumpherston GC, West Lothian
CallawayKid - Gosfield Lakes GC, Essex
Captainron - Spalding Golf Club, Lincolnshire
Chisteve - Goodwood GC Chichester West Sussex
Chrisd - Ashford (Kent) Golf Club
Colint - Heswall
cookelad - Shooters Hill, Kent
Crow - Ullesthorpe GC, Leicestershire
DaveL- Sherdley Park, St Helens
daveyc2k2 - Chelmsford Golf Club, Essex
davidy233 - Grange Golf Club, Monifieth, Angus
Dellboy - Salisbury & South wilts (Wiltshire) & Rushmore (Dorset)
Doh - Hazel Grove Stockport Cheshire
drewster - Elsham Golf Club , North Lincolnshire
Duckster - Shaw Hill Golf Club, Chorley, Lancs
ElliottLale- Yelverton GC, Plymouth, Devon
Ethan - Bearwood Lakes, Sindlesham nr. Wokingham, Berks
fenwayrich - Wollaton Park Golf Club, Nottingham
Fish - North Warwickshire - Meriden
Franco - Rutland County Golf Club
Fundy/Alex1975 - Aylesbury Vale Golf Club, Beds
Galanta Ireland St Patricks GC Downpatrick - Co Down
Gary in Derry - All Lee park golf club, Liverpool
Golfdub- bearsetd golf club and wrotham heath golf club (Kent)
Golfmmad - Singing Hills Golf Club - Albourne, West Sussex.
Greiginfife - Muckhart Golf Club, Perth & Kinross
Grumps - Burntisland Golf house Club -- Fife
Grumpyjock, Bradley Park GC Huddersfield West Yorkshire
HDID Kenny Glenbervie Golf Club, Stirlingshire.
Heavy-grebo- Blackwell Grange, Darlington.
Hobbit - Wynyard GC
Homerjsimpson - Royal Ascot Golf Club
Ian Bristol Knowle Golf Club Bristol
IanG - North Berwick Golf Club, East Lothian
ibsmith04 - Peterborough Milton Golf Club
Imurg/PhiltheFragger - Aylesbury Park - Bucks
JamesR - Kedleston Park, GC - Derby
Junior - Lymm GC, Cheshire
Khamelion - Whickham GC, Tyne & Wear
Kraxx68 - Whickham GC, Tyne & Wear
Lanark_Golfer - Lanark Golf Club, Lanark, South Lanarkshire
Liverbirdie
Lontano - West Sussex Golf Club, Pulborough
Louise_a Ellesmere GC, Salford
m9wst - Thetford GC, Norfolk
Maninblack4612 - South Shields, Tyne & Wear
matt71 - Ashton and Lea Golf Club, Preston
mchacker - Nairn Dunbar
MendieGK - The Players Golf Club, Bath
Merv_Swerve - Norwood Park GC, Notts
MetalMickie - Kirby Muxloe GC, Leics
MizunoGreyound - Moor Hall Golf Club, Sutton Coldfield, West
Naybrains - Goswick Links (Berwick Upon Tweed Golf Club)
njc1973 - Castletown Isle of Man
NWJocko - Fairhaven Golf Club, Lytham St Anne's, Lancs
Oxfordcomma - Goring & Streatley GC
Patrick148 The Nairn Golf Club, Nairnshire
Patricks148 Moray golf club, Lossiemouth, Moray
pauldj42 - Seaham GC, Co Durham
pbrown7582 - York Golf Club (strensall) N.Yorks
Phil78 - Balbirnie Park GC, Fife
PNWokingham - Bearwood Lakes, Wokingham, Berks
Qwerty- http://www.pleasington-golf.co.uk. Lancashire
Region3 - Beedles Lake GC, Leicestershire
Richart - Blackmoor, Hampshire
Rickg - The Centurion, Herts
road2ruin - Hersham GC, Hersham, Surrey
Robobum - Cirencester GC, Gloucestershire 
Rooter - Newbury & Crookham, Newbury, Berkshire
sawtooth - Blue Mountain GC, Berks
Scottbrown - kingsdown golf club,box, nr corsham, wilts
Scotty Cameron - George Washington. Tyne & Wear
Scouser
Shewy - Peterstone lakes - Cardiff
Simplyme - Elton Furze Golf Clunb, Ha
Smiffy - Cooden Beach GC, Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex
Snaphookwedge - Pyecombe Golf Club, West Sussex
Snell - Chester le Street, Durham
stevecoll - Bidston golf club Wirral
SVB - Minchinhampton (New Course), Gloucestershire
Swanny32 - The Essex GCC, Essex
Tarkus1212 - John O'Gaunt, Bedfordshire
TeeItHight - Elgin Golf Club & Moray Golf Club, Lossiemouth
tsped83 - Rawdon GC, Leeds, West Yorks
Tugglesf78 - Chorley GC, Lancashire
Upsidedown - Shifnal Golf Club, Shropshire
Wayman - Chester Le Street Golf Club - Durham
wookie - Army GC, Hants
Wrighty1874 at KenilworthGC


----------

